# macbook pro not starting



## raptor6847 (Feb 13, 2010)

I got a macbook pro from my friend. Apparently he screwed it up when trying to bootcamp windows. The battery has expanded, so i have taken that out. I plug in the powercored, and start it up. I hear the chime, but nothing happens. it has a black screen the entire time. caps lock does not work either. Does anyone know a solution to fixing this? 

specs: 
2.2GHz Core 2 Duo
2GB ram
128MB VRAM
120gb 5400RPM hd

dont know what year it is.

thanks in advance


----------



## pmciano (Sep 19, 2012)

Is the backlight on the display lighting up or is it totally black?

Have you tried connecting an external monitor?


----------



## raptor6847 (Feb 13, 2010)

its totally black, no hint of lighting up. havent tried an external monitor yet. it seems to freeze as soon as it starts, i hear the chime, but nohting else happens. caps lock doesnt turn on when i press it either.


----------



## pmciano (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd try booting from the OS disc with an external monitor. If that works, run the Apple Hardware Test to verify the system's integrity.


----------



## raptor6847 (Feb 13, 2010)

i dont have the os disk for it. any other way? could i possibly put in a windows 7 disc and see if it boots that?


----------



## pmciano (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, you can try the external monitor and a Windows 7 disc, at least to see if you can get that far. Just hold down the *Option* key while booting and select the Windows disc. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## raptor6847 (Feb 13, 2010)

nothing happens on external monitor, it just goes to sleep. the disc spins, but now i cant get it out. the eject button on top right on keyboard isnt doing anything.


----------



## pmciano (Sep 19, 2012)

Obviously, that is not good. Sounds like the logic board is compromised (i.e., the Mac is toast). Very sorry, dude.

About that disc:
http://osxdaily.com/2010/04/08/eject-a-stuck-dvd-from-your-macbook/


----------



## raptor6847 (Feb 13, 2010)

hmm, really no other way to find out huh? maybe i can take it to a mac store and they can do a free diagnosis.


----------



## pmciano (Sep 19, 2012)

Good luck


----------

